
PEP 512 – Migrating from hg.python.org to GitHub - riffraff
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0512
======
jwilk
"the GitHub migration will be happening this Friday."

[https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2017-February/1...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2017-February/147341.html)

